# Vascular bodybuilder (!!)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m7wMaAdS78&feature=PlayList&p=3E1E52B8975A1076&index=14


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 7, 2006)

talk about hitting your peak.

THat might be the best conditioning I've ever seen...topping the pros.

Couldn't really see his legs though, but his left arm is just sick.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2006)

damn, that is awesome!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 7, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m7wMaAdS78&feature=PlayList&p=3E1E52B8975A1076&index=14



Hey THEUNIT!

That is just too vascular.It looks unnatural and downright horrible!
And listen :I want to lose BF%, but that example in the video is just too extreme.......

Nick


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 7, 2006)

whats his bf, like 2%?


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 7, 2006)

Those veins were terrible.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 7, 2006)

I threw up two times in the bathroom after watching thatt.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

I think it is cool


----------



## Todd_ (Mar 7, 2006)

whoa that guy looks leik my scrotum!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 7, 2006)

I would hang myself if my veins were like that. Man that is disgusting to watch.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 7, 2006)

Mmmm... EQ good


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2006)

those are varicose veins.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

check out my photos on my site i updated them again


----------



## musclepump (Mar 7, 2006)

holy crap


----------



## mrmark (Mar 8, 2006)

There's some massive veins on his left pec but not his right.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> those are varicose veins.



Yep and it looks nasty.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 9, 2006)

alot of u guys are bitches,,,,,,,critisise anyone who is doing well that vascularity is amazing and if u hater could have half that vascularity on your stick bodies u would jump at the chance,,,,,,,,bitches


----------



## TheGut (Mar 9, 2006)

What are you guys talking about!? You pansies! You know you gain points for vascularity in a competition!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I threw up two times in the bathroom after watching thatt.


That's called morning sickness.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 9, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> whats his bf, like 2%?



less then that.  I bet he's close to 1 if not that or under.  Is that possible?


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 9, 2006)

at 3% or lower you WILL enter a coma...probably die.

It is no possible to reach that level.  I'm sure all of the competitors here will agree.  

Clearly the guy is somewhere around 4% and he did one hell of job pulling water.  He seemed to time his peak better than almost anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2006)

Clarance Bass is registered in the under 3% range and has written several books on dieting.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> alot of u guys are bitches,,,,,,,critisise anyone who is doing well that vascularity is amazing and if u hater could have half that vascularity on your stick bodies u would jump at the chance,,,,,,,,bitches



Its not healthy looking vascularity, read up on what varicosity is, I know Robert has posted something on it if you dont want to Google it. Now if I saw more striations it would increase the impressiveness but right now its just nasty.







Now THAT, is badass.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 9, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Clarance Bass is registered in the under 3% range and has written several books on dieting.



never heard of him...I had a convo with my doctor a while back.  I was asking him a lot of BB related questions, and that is what he told me.  He also measured my BF pre contest at 4.2%.  That's incredible if some one gets under 3.  That has to be an isolated incident or at least close to it.
I would assume this freak was like a 2.9999%...at least much closer to 3% than the 2% posted by doublebase.


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

That was incredible. Its pretty disgusting to look at- I personally don't dig those dirty great veins across the chest- Looks like Paul Dillett when hes ripped. That doesn't dismiss the fact he's in phenomenol condition though. Mudge is right though, he could do with a more feathered and striated look. However, its still amazing.


----------



## Stu (Mar 10, 2006)

if you get to less than 3.5% bodyfat there is no longer enough fat surrounding your internal organs, they shut down and you die.


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> if you get to less than 3.5% bodyfat there is no longer enough fat surrounding your internal organs, they shut down and you die.


 
That doesn't sound too nice.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2006)

Invary I'm sure its isolated, its insane to even WANT to be under that much less achieve it. But broad statements should almost always set off an alarm inside your brain that its probably over exaggerated and probably not true 100% of the time, because almost nothing in life is 100% true or false - 100% of the time.

Lift weights and you'll get shorter!
Do steroids and you are going to die!
Masturbate and you'll grow hairy palms!
Get ripped and you'll shit out your kidneys!


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 11, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Invary I'm sure its isolated, its insane to even WANT to be under that much less achieve it. But broad statements should almost always set off an alarm inside your brain that its probably over exaggerated and probably not true 100% of the time, because almost nothing in life is 100% true or false - 100% of the time.
> 
> Lift weights and you'll get shorter!
> Do steroids and you are going to die!
> ...


 

fucking great


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> never heard of him...


 

Clarence Bass has been around a while, while not overly popular you've probably seen him in the back pages of Muscle and Fitness. The guy must be 65 years old, not sure but he's old. Here's a pic and some info.








*



Clarence has written eight books. His first book Ripped: The Sensible Way To Achieve Ultimate Muscularity, published in 1980, tells of his victories in national master's bodybuilding competition and his initial reductions to 2.4% body fat. Lean For Life and Challenge Yourself, his latest narrative books published in 1992 and 1999, explain his lifestyle approach to fitness and health. He has produced and appeared in three video/DVDs, the first, RIPPED, The Video/DVD, was released in late December of 2002, and the second, The Second RIPPED Video/DVD, in December 2003. His third video/DVD, which focuses on motivation, was released January 2005.
Clarence wrote a monthly question-and-answer column in Muscle & Fitness, the world's most widely read bodybuilding magazine, for 16 years (until 1996.) Most of these columns are collected and categorized in his 3-book Lean Advantage series. 
Clarence is married and has an adult son.
		
Click to expand...

 



*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> *Lift weights and you'll get shorter!*
> Do steroids and you are going to die!
> Masturbate and you'll grow hairy palms!
> Get ripped and you'll shit out your kidneys!


 
I heard that one constantly.....oh and your muscles will convert to fat once you stop.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Clarence Bass has been around a while, while not overly popular you've probably seen him in the back pages of Muscle and Fitness. The guy must be 65 years old, not sure but he's old. Here's a pic and some info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see he's in excellent condition...probably the best ever for his age...but under 3%

I just don't believe it.  I'm with STU on this one.


----------



## tazbr (Apr 22, 2010)

*You tube link not working*

   [/QUOTE]
hey, how can i watch the video: you tube is saying it is private....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

^The user or person who posted the video originally must have changed his access. Perhaps they received unwanted attention. No way to see that video now unless the YouTube channel owner makes the video public again.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 28, 2010)

*Calrence Bass*

Bodyopuss!!!And i think he's a vegetarian!


----------

